# SUPPRESSION DE FAVORIS sur SAFARI



## Melysse*7 (8 Octobre 2006)

Je sollicite parfois votre aide précieuse- 

oups! il y a juste un an! que j'ai demandé de l'aide


j'ai mis de nombreux favoris sur SAFARI et je voudrais en supprimer - certains ne fonctionnent plus et d'autres je ne me sers pas-- j'ai essayé des p'tits "supp" mais ça ne fonctionne pas

il doit y avoir un truc tout bête 

MERCI:love:


----------



## Oizo (8 Octobre 2006)

Dans le menu "Signets" fait "Afficher tous les signets", ensuite tu s&#233;lectionnes dans la liste celui que tu veux effacer et tu appuies sur la touche "Effacement" (<---) ou clic-droit "Effacer".


----------



## touna (8 Octobre 2006)

Melysse*7 a dit:


> Je sollicite parfois votre aide pr&#233;cieuse-
> 
> oups! il y a juste un an! que j'ai demand&#233; de l'aide
> 
> ...


clic droit ou ctrl-clic sur le signet puis "effacer"
et en effet c'est tout bete  

EDIT: grilled


----------



## Melysse*7 (8 Octobre 2006)

j'avais pas du mettre le sujet eu bon endroit - mes:rose:  excuses


MERCI

comme je n'ai pas de clic sur ma souris

j'ai fait afficher tous les signets  - super - j'ai fait une découverte 
j'ai sélectionné et j'ai fait "SUPPR" génial

j'ai du boulot en vue

on se le partage


----------



## manita (12 Avril 2012)

Melysse*7 a dit:


> Je sollicite parfois votre aide précieuse-
> 
> oups! il y a juste un an! que j'ai demandé de l'aide
> 
> ...


POUR EFFACER PARTIELLEMENT la LISTE des FAVORIS Safari:

signets: 
Barre des signes: 
ouvrir favoris:
clic droit souris sur chaque ligne :  
supprimer


----------



## manita (18 Avril 2012)

Melysse*7 a dit:


> j'avais pas du mettre le sujet eu bon endroit - mes:rose:  excuses
> 
> 
> MERCI
> ...


pour obtenir CLIC droit sur souris: 
allez dans Préférence système --- clic sur image souris---activez «Clic secondaire


----------

